# The Cruze's Engine Room



## domhoff13 (Mar 26, 2011)

I completely agree!! I love it !


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it has to do with having a 1.4l lol, it's tiny. Also I assume by "Turn-able" you mean that you can reach everything without any major issues, which ties back into the size of the engine


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

not so much room in the 2.0L diesel engine bay! will try take pics later.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Enough room to toss another 1.4L in there and make it a 2.8L twin turbo V8!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol imagine a v8 cruze. Dayumm


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Lol imagine a v8 cruze. Dayumm


i imagined it and want one


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol yeah that would be pretty amazing ! 



fenix said:


> i imagined it and want one


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Enough room for one of these 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

What kind of car is that ? IS that a malibu ?


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

My 08 Malibu LTZ 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

Cruzzer said:


> My 08 Malibu LTZ
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



noiiiiice


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

sweeeet mali! did you guys see the new 2011 malibu??? kinda reminds me of the cruze !this is big for Chevy!


----------

